# JBuilder: Größe von Buttons ändern



## Spiky (10. Dez 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich probiere mich gerade an dem JBuilder (hab sonst mit dem kleinen Tool Jvider gearbeitet) und komm nicht ganz weiter.
Ganz einfache Frage, wie kann ich die Größe meiner Buttons ändern? Die sind in der Höhe viel zu hoch. Wie und wo kann ich das einstellen?
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!!!
MFG


----------



## Spike (10. Dez 2004)

hat sich schon erledigt...sollte mal meine brille aufsetzen!
MFG


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (10. Dez 2004)

Titel präzisiert.

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools


----------



## Gast (10. Dez 2004)

Und wie funktioniert das mit RadioButtons?
Kann mir das jemand erklären? Die nehmen immer die komplette Höhe meiner Oberfläche ein!!!!!
Bitte helft mir!!!!


----------



## Gast (10. Dez 2004)

oder mit ner Checkbox?


----------



## Bert Brenner (10. Dez 2004)

Vielleicht nen unglücklich gewählter LayoutManager?


----------



## Reality (10. Dez 2004)

Du musst den LayoutManager auf null setzen, damit das funktioniert.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2004)

danke!!!!!! es lag am layout manager...hab nen falschen gewählt!!


----------

